# Do your babies still have accidents?



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello! 

So I have a question....Laci is 14 weeks and has had mostly 100% days pottying/pooping on the pad. She even has used it when we are not at home. Yeah Laci!!!! So excited

Anyway, when she is fully vaccinated and the weather is decent, I plan to train her to go outside too. 

My question is, once they have been trained both ways, is it reasonable to expect her to NOT have any accidents at some point in time? In other words, for your babies who use potty pads and go outdoors, do they still have accidents?

Thanks!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is 4, she still uses a pee pad. She pooped on it this morning, hasn't done that in ages. She also potties outside. If by accident you mean missing the pad or going someplace else, no, not since she was a baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Maltese was "double-trained"...he never had any accidents once he was fully trained, which was about a year old...your baby is still really young. Keep in mind that they can be doing really well, then something can throw them off, ..some learn quicker than others..some are slower..just remember to make sure your baby is fully trained to pads before starting outdoors..


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

When I told my 12 y/o twins Laci wouldn't be trained until she was 3 1/2 as they were, my daughter said, "That means she will be 21 years old! That's rediculous, MOM!" LOL Also love it that the twins are so repulsed by Laci's little poops! They have no idea what I went through!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy is my only one that I have trouble with. She was pee pad trained before I got her... and I still have to watch her like a hawk if there's a rug down...she pees on it...
If I don't have a rug down she can hold it for hours,but if there's a rug down, she will do it sometimes right after pees and poos outside...


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Henry's breeder used cloth pee pads, so he sometimes will go on a rug or article of clothing in the floor, but he's 99% accident free (usually he's held it a long time if he has an accident). We never could get him to poo on pads though. He's a roaming pooper so he moves spots. That being said, he almost never poos inside (knock on wood). He's 1.5 years now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo is 11 months old and we are still working on the 100% free accident zone. Mostly our fault because we forget the time and when you gotta to go you gotta go. My husband didn't want pee pads (Dummy)  Lately Boo started marking areas so we bought him a belly band.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is 2 and she is 100% housetrained to go inside and outside for poo and pee. We use the UgoDog as our pee pad tray. Keep in mind that if they are sick or "off" for any reason, you could find the rare accident. We do have a strict no rug policy in this house. They tempt her way too much  . She does still sometimes get anxious if we get a new guest and that causes her to occassionally dribble from nervousness/excitement.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use to think potty pad training was just plain being lazy. Till I experienced life with dogs that mature at less than 10 pounds. The winters in Iowa can be pretty rough and these tiny little guys get so unbelievably cold outside in the winter. There are days they won't potty for over 8 hours and when I open up the door to take them out they look at me like 'You're kidding, right?'

There is also the apartment living thing-if you are high up, you are not going to beat puppy pee down the stairs. 

I wish I would have potty pad trained them. I tried for a while to convert them to do both but I was unsuccessful and started to worry they might start peeing on rugs too, so I gave up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, sometimes we do. 
I think pads were invented for Maltese... :HistericalSmiley:.. They sure need them with those wee bladders. I have 2 Maltese 3 & 2. Sounds like yours is doing good at 14 weeks. :thumbsup: 
Mine are pad trained and I walk them. I think you can try to train them to use pads at any age. I've know people that inherited or rescued small dogs over 2 yrs old and they trained them to use pads. I couldn't imagine not having pads with rain, travel, visiting. it's prob harder for them to hold it esp. the ones that like to drink water. Sammie likes his water. I bought 3 cloth reusable pads online and keep one on back patio too. If the female pees on a pad or outside yard Sammie most times will do same right over hers, even if it's a drop. But if one goes poop first on a pad neither will go near the pad :w00t: to wee until it's removed. When they start using a pad and the poo gets caught in tail they fly around room until it falls off. :blush: But Sammie says that is not technically an accident Mom..:HistericalSmiley:... But I know they go 'after eating' so I just take out or watch them till they are done. It's a pretty easy routine now. But yes you can still have occasional accident, with mine it's only if one left a poo on the pad and one peed away from the pad. 

Good luck. :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I honestly don't think you will ever be 100% and never ever have an accident. You may go years without an accident, but you never know when you will have an upset stomach or something that may set them off.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine always use the pee pads. However my Yorkie .Violet is very picky. She has gone right to the very edge of the pad if one of the makes have used it before her.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The only time we have accidents is if my husband and I have been completely neglectful and not taken the dogs out. They are very good boys about letting us know they have to go, Tucker will actually start crying  

We haven't had any accidents in..well I can't remember but I'm sure now that I've declared that we are due one any day...


----------

